# New Alpha female im my tank



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Added 2 Blue/Green Convict to the aquarium a couple weeks after a Zebra female was introduced. Surprisingly the smaller Zebra was showing full dominance over the larger Blues. I thought maybe the Hybrids were just more timid a breed. The coloration of the blues was a pale white though which I wasnt very fond of and they lacked the red belly of the Zebra anyhow, this morning things changed several fights ensued and one of the Blue Convicts gained dominance over the tank. After that, WOW her color change is amazing no longer the pale white her base is a dark grey/silver, deep dark blues with greens

Here a pic a the smaller female zebra (previous dominant female) on the bottom . On top 2nd Blue Con you can see how pale white she is.


And the new dominant Female Blue Con


This one is a bit blurry but i wanted to show how drastic the change was when they were side by side.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

The second shot shows how long and slender her body is which is a Homduran Red Point trait. So she is probably a Concict and HRP hybrid.

....Bill


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yea I was aware they were hybrid, they were actually sold to me as green convict I figured I would throw them in and see how they colored up once they grew a little. In my tank they never showed that much green and their colors really washed out under my lighting. Only under LFS lighting did they look dark green.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

In a crazy twist today my females paired and are preparing a spot to lay eggs. They have both colored up nicely now and look amazing, what a bizarre weekend hahaha


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok the eggs look they are laying look fertile. Nooooooo! Could it be possible that because they are part HRP that the sexing is different??? I thought HRP and CONS were relatives so the sexing would be the same. The pic above clearly shows a rounded anal fin and both have a slightly reddish tint to their belly.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

picture of suspected male which i believed was a female is the pale white blurry one on the first post


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

All eggs look the same at first, the male fertilizes them after they've been laid. Most likely they will turn white in 24-48 hours if both fish are females.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Im going on 72 hours and they are dark grey, slightly clear, thats why I am concerned


----------

